# Done with 2010 elderberry harvest



## BobF (Aug 30, 2010)

I hit my 2010 goal of 54# yesterday. I'm done for the year.

Good as they are, they are way too much trouble - even using the screen.

I'll be able to do three 6 gallon batches with some SP to maximize the return.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like a good harvest.


----------



## BobF (Aug 30, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Sounds like a good harvest.


 
Yeah, I'm happy to have them, but it was 4 long days hunting, gathering, destemming, cleaning and bagging. 

Hopefully I'll be able to drink some of what I have aging now while I'm harvesting next year. That *might* provide more incentive


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 30, 2010)

BobF said:


> Yeah, I'm happy to have them, but it was 4 long days hunting, gathering, destemming, cleaning and bagging.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to drink some of what I have aging now while I'm harvesting next year. That *might* provide more incentive



I have 9 gallons going now from my harvest. I still have about 40 lbs (2-6 gallon batches) in the freezer. I'm figuring on starting another batch in the spring then July will be time to pick again.


----------



## Mud (Aug 30, 2010)

My goal was 120#. I was about to give up at 105#. Then opened a bottle of last year's. It was great. Will be picking again tomorrow and Wednesday and that's it.


----------



## BobF (Aug 30, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I have 9 gallons going now from my harvest. I still have about 40 lbs (2-6 gallon batches) in the freezer. I'm figuring on starting another batch in the spring then July will be time to pick again.


 
Excellent haul ...


----------



## BobF (Aug 30, 2010)

Mud said:


> My goal was 120#. I was about to give up at 105#. Then opened a bottle of last year's. It was great. Will be picking again tomorrow and Wednesday and that's it.


 
You're a better man than me. I couldn't imagine spending double+ the time I've already spent hunkered over a bucket with a rack across the top.

I don't mind hunting and harvesting, but the rest is nothing short of obnoxious, IMO.

Having said *that*, I'm still moving ahead full steam on getting them established on my property. I planted 75 seedlings this past spring. They did VERY well thru June - that's when the drought started.

I'll plant more next spring and do something with the culls. Maybe plow up a patch and see what I can get to sprout.

*Maybe* with them close and cultivated, I'll be able to bucket-bang them into submission!! ;-)


----------



## pwrose (Aug 30, 2010)

Since you think you can bucket bang them into submission, might as well go for the gusto and train them to just jump in the bucket when they are ripe. Imagine walking out to harvest and ringing a bell and all the little ripe elderberries just jump off the stalk with no stem attached and into the bucket.


----------



## BobF (Aug 30, 2010)

pwrose said:


> Since you think you can bucket bang them into submission, might as well go for the gusto and train them to just jump in the bucket when they are ripe. Imagine walking out to harvest and ringing a bell and all the little ripe elderberries just jump off the stalk with no stem attached and into the bucket.


 
Maybe they're bashful. I'll just put a few buckets around the patch and let them get in however they want to!


----------



## pwrose (Aug 30, 2010)

If you get them to do that,, I will buy some of the bushes off of ya.
LOL


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, you people are mad! I havent even had a chance yet but this weekend is it hell or high water. I have a 3 day weekend and will go crazy all wine as I havent touched anything wine in about 1 1/2 - 2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinMaples (Aug 30, 2010)

pwrose said:


> If you get them to do that,, I will buy some of the bushes off of ya.
> LOL


I can find room for 3-6 elderberry bushes. . . I'm in! 

It IS work doing the destemming, cleaning, and bagging. The last 2 years, it seemed to take forever! What's really nice is when the harvesting is done in your backyard.

We have about 9 bushes, 5 are still "kids"; the others have matured. Last year, I harvested 14 1/2 lbs. from the backyard. This year, though, we harvested just over 60 lbs. It's awesome!

Using the bang the bucket method this year, it worked on my elders for the most part. Had we known about the cooking grid, it would have cut down on the time some. During the week, my wife and would spend 1 1/2 to 3 hours on a weeknight, and did the harvesting, destemming, cleaning, and bagging. We (especially me) were exhausted, doing this after working all day, but. . . it was done!!!

This year, we were able to spend much less time processing more berries.

Jim


----------



## Mud (Aug 30, 2010)

BobF said:


> You're a better man than me. I couldn't imagine spending double+ the time I've already spent hunkered over a bucket with a rack across the top...



Missus Mud would argue most anyone else is the better man. I pick 5-10 gallons of screens each weekday and clean them in the evening after the kids go to bed. It's really rather obnoxious. Next year I'm skipping it for the sake of my marriage.


----------



## Julie (Aug 30, 2010)

TwinMaples said:


> I can find room for 3-6 elderberry bushes. . . I'm in!
> 
> It IS work doing the destemming, cleaning, and bagging. The last 2 years, it seemed to take forever! What's really nice is when the harvesting is done in your backyard.
> 
> ...



60 lbs in your backyard!!!! Wow, that is great. We have them in our backyard but not that many, I'm hoping to get more as they age but in the meantime, we have then down our lane at camp. Picked 35 pounds. 

Yes it is work but not anymore than canning potatoes, green bean, and making salsa. It is worth it.


----------



## BobF (Aug 31, 2010)

Julie said:


> 60 lbs in your backyard!!!! Wow, that is great. We have them in our backyard but not that many, I'm hoping to get more as they age but in the meantime, we have then down our lane at camp. Picked 35 pounds.
> 
> Yes it is work but not anymore than canning potatoes, green bean, and making salsa. It is worth it.


 
I also canned breen beans and potatoes this year. I'll take canning over processing elderberries any day!


----------



## BobF (Aug 31, 2010)

Mud said:


> Missus Mud would argue most anyone else is the better man. I pick 5-10 gallons of screens each weekday and clean them in the evening after the kids go to bed. It's really rather obnoxious. Next year I'm skipping it for the sake of my marriage.


 
If I can spread out the processing in the future, it will be much more tolerable. As it stands now, I'm competing with other berry harvesters, so I have to get all I can get when we go.

I'm hoping that having my own will let me do a little at a time. The marathon sessions are terrible!


----------



## Mud (Aug 31, 2010)

You gotta get 'em when they're available or else miss out. It's demanding, but what can you do? Mostly I was competing against birds and trying to not let the berries get over-ripe. 

Using a piece of hardware cloth to strip berries sped up the process by about 65%. Today I cleaned 15# of berries in about 2.5 hours. And that was slow. 

Did you see that thread, Bob? It's entitled something like "getting those little beggers off the stems". Should make next year much more bearable.


----------



## upper (Aug 31, 2010)

The one I harvast are at 5000 feetyin elevation,and 2 weeks late this year.About the week after labor day I suspect.Can't wait.......Upper


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2010)

Im finally getting out tomorrow after work and Thursday cause I know with the high winds and heavy rain we will probably get from the Hurricane so I either have to get them now or not this year. So basically I wont be on here till late tomorrow nite and the next.


----------



## BobF (Sep 1, 2010)

Mud said:


> You gotta get 'em when they're available or else miss out. It's demanding, but what can you do? Mostly I was competing against birds and trying to not let the berries get over-ripe.
> 
> Using a piece of hardware cloth to strip berries sped up the process by about 65%. Today I cleaned 15# of berries in about 2.5 hours. And that was slow.
> 
> Did you see that thread, Bob? It's entitled something like "getting those little beggers off the stems". Should make next year much more bearable.


 
Yeah, I saw that thread - I started it! ;-)


----------



## BobF (Sep 1, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Im finally getting out tomorrow after work and Thursday cause I know with the high winds and heavy rain we will probably get from the Hurricane so I either have to get them now or not this year. So basically I wont be on here till late tomorrow nite and the next.


 
Good Luck and may the goo be with you ;-)


----------



## Mud (Sep 1, 2010)

BobF said:


> Yeah, I saw that thread - I started it! ;-)



doh!


----------



## pwrose (Sep 1, 2010)

Some people,, isn't there a chair in the corner for you bout now.


----------



## BobF (Sep 1, 2010)

While we're on the subject of elderberries, here's some good info on research done not far from me. Hopefully I'm not repeating myself:
http://www.fruit.cornell.edu/Berries/specialtyfru%20pdf/elderberrymissouri.pdf


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2010)

I picked about 22lbs today and processed a gallon bags worth and the rest is in the cellar for tomorrow.


----------



## Mud (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you try them in your grape destemmer?


----------



## BobF (Sep 2, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I picked about 22lbs today and processed a gallon bags worth and the rest is in the cellar for tomorrow.


 
Is that 22# before or after processing? If after, that's quite a haul - you must not have to travel as much as I do to find them.


----------



## upper (Sep 6, 2010)

Just got finnished de-stemming my first pick.Berry quality is down this year,had a late freeze this spring.30 pounds processed.Now I got to get Sid drunk and forget how much this part sucks......Upper


----------



## Koom (Sep 7, 2010)

BobF said:


> I hit my 2010 goal of 54# yesterday. I'm done for the year.
> 
> Good as they are, they are way too much trouble - even using the screen.
> 
> I'll be able to do three 6 gallon batches with some SP to maximize the return.



BobF,

Any good areas to pick elderberries? I'm in Fenton, MO but my dad lives in Morgan County (Lake of the Ozarks)


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello Elderfellows, I put a bunch of tips from different winemakers onto my elderberry winemking webpage. Its worth a read to learn how to pick and sort several different easy ways. We also use Lucs washing out the green and unripe berries in cold water to get much cleaner berries.

Crackedcork in WV


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 7, 2010)

CrackedCork said:


> Hello Elderfellows, I put a bunch of tips from different winemakers onto my elderberry winemking webpage. Its worth a read to learn how to pick and sort several different easy ways. We also use Lucs washing out the green and unripe berries in cold water to get much cleaner berries.
> 
> Crackedcork in WV



I have to say Cracked, Your site is tops when it comes to elderberries. I managed 72 lbs this year. First year for picking. I'll be watdching for flowers next year a little closer.


----------



## BobF (Sep 7, 2010)

Koom said:


> BobF,
> 
> Any good areas to pick elderberries? I'm in Fenton, MO but my dad lives in Morgan County (Lake of the Ozarks)


 
Drive the county roads (gravel) in any county that has had rain this year. I've gone mainly below I-44 and have yet to fail to get a couple of large bags within a couple of hours.

They're EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## pwrose (Sep 7, 2010)

handheld GPS, with markers with either an E (elderberry) or B (blackberry) is the best possible way to remember where they all are at. Not to mention that once you mark them they don't really go anywhere unless they get cut down by someone, so you will have them for years to come. I didn't start mine this year until late so I didn't have all the big E patches that I had seen earlier when in flower. I only ended up with 14 lbs total this year.


----------



## Koom (Oct 17, 2010)

BobF said:


> Drive the county roads (gravel) in any county that has had rain this year. I've gone mainly below I-44 and have yet to fail to get a couple of large bags within a couple of hours.
> 
> They're EVERYWHERE!!!


Are these elderberries? Cuz if they are I had them growing in my backyard... Lol


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2010)

*NO*, those are Poke berries and can be poisonous!


----------



## Koom (Oct 17, 2010)

Wade E said:


> *NO*, those are Poke berries and can be poisonous!



Thanks for the clarification. They looked alot like elderberries and just wanted to be sure. Thanks Wade


----------



## Julie (Oct 17, 2010)

Koom said:


> Thanks for the clarification. They looked alot like elderberries and just wanted to be sure. Thanks Wade



Actually they don't look at all like elderberries. I believe there is a pic of elderberries on here somewhere. Elderberries grow in a flat cluster not down a long stem


----------



## Sirs (Oct 17, 2010)

here's a good pic


----------



## Sirs (Oct 17, 2010)

and another even better


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2010)

That is gold growing on a stem! My second favorite to Black currant! I have about 18 lbs of this frozen in my cellar along with 18 lbs of Black Currant that botye need to get made.


----------



## Koom (Oct 17, 2010)

Gotta admit the berries look a like. You all think elderberry season is ov er? We haven't had our first freeze yet.


----------

